# unhealthiest places to live in UK



## bev (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=50...2&lvl=9&cid=8017C36C96BBE5BB!1043&form=MSNHPM


It seems Portsmouth is the healthiest place in the UK to live.Bev


----------



## Steff (Mar 15, 2010)

bev said:


> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=50...2&lvl=9&cid=8017C36C96BBE5BB!1043&form=MSNHPM
> 
> 
> It seems Portsmouth is the healthiest place in the UK to live.Bev



if we all book at the same time for the coach we might get cheaper ticket


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2010)

bev said:


> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=50...2&lvl=9&cid=8017C36C96BBE5BB!1043&form=MSNHPM
> 
> 
> It seems Portsmouth is the healthiest place in the UK to live.Bev



Obviously they never went through North End!


----------

